# Xorg and 865G Intel Extreme Graphics

## soNNe

I don't have 3d acceleration with my onboard extreme graphics, and i wanted to know if it is possible to have?

I am running the latest xorg marked ~x86 and the 2.6.7r1 kernel.

Are there anybody who has this gfx card working with hardware 3d acceleration?

----------

## st.tux

I was able to work with 3d acceleration using xfree-4.3 and 2.4.26-gentoo-r6.

When i shifted to xorg that uses x11-drm... I could not able to pull it off.   :Sad: 

----------

## paolo

resolved using the i915 module in the new 2.6.9 kernel.

Neither the patch to 2.6.8 nor the x11-drm managed to work for me.

Now I get 2000FPS with 100% cpu utilization (Acer TMLCi: Centrino 1,3G & 855GM)

----------

## jaalex

What did you do to use that kernel module.   I'm running the 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 kernel and have asked it to build the i915 module.  I did a modprobe to insert that module into the kernel but I still can't get Xorg working.  Can you post your Xorg.conf or point me in the correct direction

----------

## paolo

To obtain the config I've used "xorgconfig"...

Let's give it a try or I'll post my simple config.

----------

## Voltago

 *paolo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Now I get 2000FPS with 100% cpu utilization (Acer TMLCi: Centrino 1,3G & 855GM)

 

If you are using glxgears for benchmarking, then please do post your xorg.conf. I get arond 700 FPS on a 1.7 GHz Centrino machine, and I'm beginning to think that I have missed something important in my config... Thanks in advance!

----------

## paolo

 *Voltago wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If you are using glxgears for benchmarking, then please do post your xorg.conf. I get arond 700 FPS on a 1.7 GHz Centrino machine, and I'm beginning to think that I have missed something important in my config... Thanks in advance!

 

Exc me for the misunderstood: 100% cpu means that the gears' window is covered  :Smile:  I got ~1070FPS with 60% cpu utilization and the window completly visible. BTW 1070 is greater than 700... Now I'm at work: at home I'll post my simple config.

----------

## paolo

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option "XkbLayout"      "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                       True

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "i810"

        VendorName  "Intel Corp."

        BoardName   "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

----------

## outspoken

I'm only getting 40fps with fullwindow glxgears.

I've got an Intel 865G with 16MB reserved.

here is my xorg.conf:

```

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection 

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "planar"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

    VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Card0"

    Driver      "i810"

    Videoram    16252

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Card0"

    Monitor     "planar"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

```

nothing too special here. however I have these items in my /var/log/Xorg.0.log:

```

(EE) I810(0): Failed to allocate Overlay register space.

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(WW) I810(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

*(WW) (1600x1200,planar) mode clock 162MHz exceeds DDC maximum 130MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,planar) mode clock 175.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 130MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,planar) mode clock 189MHz exceeds DDC maximum 130MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,planar) mode clock 202.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 130MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,planar) mode clock 229.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 130MHz

*(WW) (1920x1440,planar) mode clock 234MHz exceeds DDC maximum 130MHz

(WW) (1920x1440,planar) mode clock 297MHz exceeds DDC maximum 130MHz

(WW) (1920x1440,planar) mode clock 341.35MHz exceeds DDC maximum 130MHz

(WW) I810(0): config file vrefresh range 50-70Hz not within DDC vrefresh ranges.

(WW) (1280x1024,planar) mode clock 135MHz exceeds DDC maximum 130MHz

(WW) (1280x1024,planar) mode clock 157.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 130MHz

(WW) I810(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(WW) I810(0): Disabling Xv because the overlay register buffer allocation failed.

(WW) I810(0): Extended BIOS function 0x5f05 not supported.

(WW) I810(0): Extended BIOS function 0x5f28 not supported.

(WW) I810(0): Extended BIOS function 0x5f61 not supported.

```

----------

## guni

 *paolo wrote:*   

> resolved using the i915 module in the new 2.6.9 kernel.
> 
> Neither the patch to 2.6.8 nor the x11-drm managed to work for me.
> 
> Now I get 2000FPS with 100% cpu utilization (Acer TMLCi: Centrino 1,3G & 855GM)

 

I did the same as u did and on a centrino 1.4 with a resolution of 1024x768 i get around 1100fps.

Here is my conf if u are interested http://users.skynet.be/janszke/Linux/xorg.conf

----------

## paolo

 *paolo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Exc me for the misunderstood: 100% cpu means that the gears' window is covered  I got ~1070FPS with 60% cpu utilization and the window completly visible. BTW 1070 is greater than 700... Now I'm at work: at home I'll post my simple config.

 

----------

